# locker question



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

i have one of thoes knock off detroit lockers and bought it for my 93 sahara, but took it out over the summer because im done plowing with it (for now) and want to put it into my 87 yj 6 cyl, the place i bought it from said it will work, but im unsure because i dont think that the jeeps with the 4.2's had used c-clips, i dont know much about lockers, nor the 35's, i can fix them and do the upgrades as needed, other than that, i put a ford 8.8 in or a set of 44's, so what should i do, thanks


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I dont think whether its a C clip or not affects whether the locker will fit. I dont understand the rest of the question are you asking if you should upgrade to a 8.8 or D44?

As long as you know, that kind of locker can cause you to go into a spin. especially on wet or icy roads.


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

i wanted to know if it would work on the 87, comming from a 93, what i was saying is that on a few other of my jeeps iv switched to the 44 or 8.8 but im trying to keep this one practial and cheap, 

how bad are these lockers, i had it im my 93 but only did city driving and plowing thats it, with my 87 i plan on using it as a daily driver (highway and city) and for plowing, whats your thoughts on this, thanks
also it snows here anywhere from 3-5 times a week and i do about 30 miles of driving everyday + plowing


----------



## TubedYota (Nov 13, 2008)

Do both jeeps have the 44's.......and your talking about Dana 44's right not 44 inch tires right?


----------



## TubedYota (Nov 13, 2008)

Man this site keeps kicking me out I need to log in every 15 min 


I had a whole thing written up but I think I know what you mean.... You have 2 jeeps that have dana 35's...the locker should work. Or you want to just replace the axle.... you can also go with a 8 1/4 out of a '97 or newer cherokee...it has 29 splines instead of 27 so it's a thicker axle. Just another option and sometimes easier to get.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

87 through 95 YJs axles are interchangeable a 8.8 from a ford explorer (forget what years) are just about a bolt in option.

the locker works by providing power to the wheel that is spinning slower (one wheel in mud is spinning the other tire on hard ground is not) When you go around a corner the inside wheel rotates slower IF its a slippery road and the locker "locks" now both wheels are trying to go the same speed but your going around a corner so 1 wheel has to slip. Once a wheel is slipping it does not matter why, the wheel looses ALL directional control and you can go into a spin.

If you used that locker before in city and plowing you probably never new why it sometines it got a litle squirmy and just chocked it up to its "A JEEP"

you got experience with it so put it in.


----------

